# Rare Coloured and Well Performed Racing Pigeons?



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone have any rare coloured _and_ well performed racers?

I'd love to see some rare genetics that have also won races or flown well!


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

There would not be many, racers are not bred for color or pattern but performance only,(Usually) so any rare color or patterns are not seen if at all. People who breed show homers may have some unique things going on, but then the racing abilities go down . It is just too hard to breed for both and succeed .


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Whytpigeon said:


> There would not be many, racers are not bred for color or pattern but performance only, so any rare color or patterns are not seen if at all. People who breed show homers may have some unique things going on, but then the racing abilities go down . It is just too hard to breed for both and succeed .


It is not really that hard to do it just takes time and know how. Most fliers not only do not want to take years to do this but they do not know how to breed consistent top racers as it is let alone breed for color that wins.

I'm in my first year of a 3 to 4 year breeding program to produce Blacks, Black/Whites (I call Salt & Peppers) and Whites that win. I could do this with any color but some would probably take longer depending on the quality of the stock I have to start with. After I finish with these colors I might start working on other colors as well.

Just to give me something to think about, what rare color would you like me to start working on when I am finished with these?

I was thinking maybe saddle homers. That might be a good one because there isn't really any good racing stock in that color that I know of. 

Mark/Ace


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Here one that performed for me.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

What color is it. It looks to be a red. I am not one that knows all of the rare colors. A larger picture would help.


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Whytpigeon said:


> It is just too hard to breed for both and succeed .


This is the typical mantra, but it really isn't true. Simply most flyers don't bother breeding for colour. The ones who do can have success.


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

ace in the hole said:


> It is not really that hard to do it just takes time and know how. Most fliers not only do not want to take years to do this but they do not know how to breed consistent top racers as it is let alone breed for color that wins.
> 
> I'm in my first year of a 3 to 4 year breeding program to produce Blacks, Black/Whites (I call Salt & Peppers) and Whites that win. I could do this with any color but some would probably take longer depending on the quality of the stock I have to start with. After I finish with these colors I might start working on other colors as well.
> 
> ...


Nice... Hmmm Opal White Bar Saddles would be gorgeous!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ArcherPigeons said:


> Nice... Hmmm Opal White Bar Saddles would be gorgeous!


Yes, That would be a good one. 

I have a white with 1/2 of a BB saddle I produced this year from a BB hen and a white grizzle cock.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

ace in the hole said:


> What color is it. It looks to be a red. I am not one that knows all of the rare colors. A larger picture would help.


He's a barless brown, I will try to get a better picture for you guys to see


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a quote from mr smith.
"If you want to breed reds, then your task is as simple as finding a couple of really good red pigeons, ideally better then anything you own. In a few generations, as you breed from offspring and grandchildren, you will soon be producing more reds then anything else. Where it becomes much more challenging, is breeding say racing saddles, or barless, and then produce these in yellows, duns, browns, powder blues, chromes, or breed new colors etc."

Now I guess I'm from the group that says color does not win races, but I'm learning it's not impossible just not happening regularly just for the mere fact there are more BB and checks.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Whytpigeon said:


> Now I guess I'm from the group that says color does not win races, but I'm learning it's not impossible just not happening regularly just for the mere fact there are more BB and checks.


I had been breeding to produce the best family of racers with no thoughts of color. After several years of breeding the best to the best and crossing their young and siblings I ended up with a loft full of BB's. Not because BB's are over all the best racers. It was because, of the birds I had started with the BB's were the best in the loft. If my best racers were grizzles I would now have a loft full of grizzles.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.deisherspdqracinglofts.com/


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I have some recessive opals that are performing well for me. Their ancestors have been top performers in Canada and the UK. This line of Gabys down from M&D Evans are fairly well known and not too hard to find. You can see one of my hens on the Hens section of my website.

www.kastleloft.com


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> I have some recessive opals that are performing well for me. Their ancestors have been top performers in Canada and the UK. This line of Gabys down from M&D Evans are fairly well known and not too hard to find. You can see one of my hens on the Hens section of my website.
> 
> www.kastleloft.com


I play in France with recessive opals too.
They are for long distance.I play international races with them:Narbonne,Perpignan (850 km)
For short and middle distance,I've got very good qualmonds


----------

